# Help..Bony Bump



## JulieJ (Nov 9, 2010)

Greetings... Haven't posted in a bit but because you all were so helpful when I asked questions about my Tess I thought I would bring this one to you too.
I just noticed a bony bump by her rib cage. It moves around and she DOES NOT have any tenderness in it. Really weird I did not noitce it before. My husband and daughter think it is part of her rib cage but I don't think so. Just had her to the vet and it wasn't noticed then either. Is this normal for Chihuahuas ? I am going to TRY to post a pic. Had trouble before so we will see. Real worried. thanks for any opinons.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

my Minnie has the same thing. this is normal for some dogs. i think they call it a floating rib, it may have another name too. nothing to worry about


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

There are also things called fat pads that occur. Our Yorkie has one. It doesn't feel like a bump so much as a slightly squishy kinda flattened lump maybe the size of a quarter. It is on his left side over his ribs. The vet said those are not a problem.
Good luck!


----------



## JulieJ (Nov 9, 2010)

God Bless You.. I knew someone would answer. . That makes total sense. I called the vet and they said it was normal too. I was scared. Thanks so much for answering so quickly.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

wow if I found that on Honey I would freak out!
I'm glad its nothing to worry about


----------



## JulieJ (Nov 9, 2010)

I know, I was freaking out  Called the vet who I just had her at and questioned it. She said is was "normal". I am glad to learn it is a "floating Rib". Still learning about the breed. Sure love my baby. They are A LOT different the poodle.


----------



## Coffeymc (Aug 28, 2013)

*Bony bump below rib cage*

My chihuahua has a bony bump below his rib cage. Vet said it was probably his sternum, but I am unsure. I was able to get a picture. Is this normal?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes I agree, it sounds like a floating rib. When I first noticed it on one of mine years ago I was worried as well. I have noticed it on all my dogs now including my Dane ;-)


----------

